# siquirres C.R. Blue Jeans



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Species - O. Pumilio Siquirres locale

Line/Origin - F1 Farm bred Costa Rican imports with CITES documentation

Age - Sexually mature. Male calls constantly and female has laid clutches with previous owner

Quantity and sex - 1.1

Price - $450 

Preferred Payment Method - PayPal or cash 

These frogs are very healthy and active. For the two weeks they have been in my possession the male has called every day and the female follows. The Female has laid 2 clutches with the past owner and their behavior looks very promising. I bought these frogs in a rush before looking around and didn't realize there are other frogs I would prefer to work with. Do to limited space I have to let these guys go. Feel free to PM with questions and offers. I am in southern CT area local pick up preferred.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Found a clutch of about 5 eggs today from these guys, good sign.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

I can bring these guys to Staten Island If there is interest.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Still for sale, I will accept reasonable offers especially for local buyers, I can ship while the weather is still nice.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

$375 plus shipping I want to get these guys to a new home before it gets cold.


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

Also looking for red female cemetary basti.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Since this is posted in the Northeast section - would you be attending Hamburg?


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

I am in lower CT so Hamburg is too far for me however I do go to Whiteplains shows.


----------

